# Anyone else read the Redwall series by Brian Jaques?



## Limber (Jun 1, 2015)

Just thought I'd ask if there were any other fans of the Redwall series by Brian Jaques. I haven't read them in awhile as they are aimed for a younger audience, but I was curious if anyone else has heard of them.


----------



## Poetigress (Jun 1, 2015)

I think you'll find a lot of people in the fandom have at least heard of them, whether or not they've read them. 

I wrote about my personal history with/appreciation of the books here:

http://furrywritersguild.com/2015/02/10/guest-post-behind-red-stone-walls-by-renee-carter-hall/


----------



## Conker (Jun 1, 2015)

I've read most of them and still own them. Now and then I go back to Redwall, because while it ain't the magical place it once was when I was in middle school, it's still charming and fun to spend some time in.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jun 1, 2015)

I read the one with the rat called...uh Cluny or something as a bandit leader , I saw some others on TV but that one was my favourite. Wait how many books of that are there?


----------



## Charrio (Jun 1, 2015)

Have all of them on my Kindle and in AudioBook


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Jun 1, 2015)

I didn't read the books but I did watch the animated series that aired about 15 years ago, back when Teletoon had decent series.


----------



## Conker (Jun 1, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> I read the one with the rat called...uh Cluny or something as a bandit leader , I saw some others on TV but that one was my favourite. Wait how many books of that are there?


I own I think 14 or 15 of them. I believe I'm missing at least one or two though.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 2, 2015)

I read the first book, decided the author was just another fox-hater, and never touched it again.


----------



## Wolfly (Jun 2, 2015)

I own quite a few of these books.  I discovered them in elementary school through a book sale.  I knew I'd probably like them so I got two at the time.  Can't remember which ones exactly.  The following christmases, birthdays and book sales saw me get a lot more.  Beyond the influence they may have had toward me identifying as a furry, I think they also pushed me toward being a bit of a foodie!  Those woodland creatures sure could put out a spread.  I enjoy picking up one of these books now and then and immersing myself in that familiar fantastic world.  I was always sort of annoyed that all the predatory species were portrayed as being so evil, but honestly it works for the world he created and at least there has been one exception that I can think of.  Though that was a particularly tragic tale.
Edit:  The first I read was Martin the Warrior.


----------



## Araia (Jun 2, 2015)

I've had a dabble in the Redwall series but I've never actually sat down with one of the books. I didn't really engage with it. I'll probably try reading them again once I finish SC.


----------



## Limber (Jun 2, 2015)

Wolfly said:


> I own quite a few of these books.  I discovered them in elementary school through a book sale.  I knew I'd probably like them so I got two at the time.  Can't remember which ones exactly.  The following christmases, birthdays and book sales saw me get a lot more.  Beyond the influence they may have had toward me identifying as a furry, I think they also pushed me toward being a bit of a foodie!  Those woodland creatures sure could put out a spread.  I enjoy picking up one of these books now and then and immersing myself in that familiar fantastic world.  I was always sort of annoyed that all the predatory species were portrayed as being so evil, but honestly it works for the world he created and at least there has been one exception that I can think of.  Though that was a particularly tragic tale.
> Edit:  The first I read was Martin the Warrior.



My first book I read was Triss a few years back. found it in the school library and since then I have bought around 12-15 of his books. and I agree with the food thing. 
What was it... ''hotroot soup'' and the ''turnip 'n' tater 'n' beetroot pie''. Jeez, its enough to get my mouth watering xD


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Jun 2, 2015)

My first story I remember writing was Redwall fanfiction in 5th grade. I still have it here by my desk as I write my college level works. Tbh, I don't remember the actual process of reading Redwall, only that I like it for the animals, and thought the dialogue was hard to follow.


----------

